# Best/thickest snow foam



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Fairly recently got my first pressure washer and foam lance, currently all i've tried in it is megs hyperwash which is ok but want suggestions for some really thick clingy foam so there you go guys get suggesting:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ROCGT (Dec 11, 2012)

I use VP ph neutral snow foam, the orange stuff. Works really well and smells great aswell. :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

So far Magifoam works extremely well and is thick and clingy but the CG no touch is supposed to be very thick! Got 5l to try. That said what works for one doesn't work for another as I tried the car chem foam as it supposed to thick but i found it rubbish if I'm honest


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I've only tried AB Magifoam and you can alter the setting on the foam lance to make it thicker although the thicker it is the less it cleans, if this makes sense.

I find this thickness works best.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

It kinda depends on what PW you are using but Magifoam comes out like shaving creme I want and clings for a long time (on the drive too )


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

SystemClenz said:


> I've only tried AB Magifoam and you can alter the setting on the foam lance to make it thicker although the thicker it is the less it cleans, if this makes sense.
> 
> I find this thickness works best.


Ive been getting it a bit thicker than that, so what i'm doing is fine, good to know, many thanks:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

AS Ultramousse (after around 15 minutes dwell) :thumb:...


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

msb said:


> Ive been getting it a bit thicker than that, so what i'm doing is fine, good to know, many thanks:thumb:


I find if its to thick when you come to rinse it off it flies up the the air and all over me! :lol:

You can adjust it to make it thicker but as I said this is perfect and is more economical :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

There was a recent test between some snow foams which you might find interesting. BH Auto Foam was found to be the best :thumb:


----------



## 330i (Feb 20, 2013)

Austosmart ultramousse


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Thicker foam does not equal better foam. There is no correlation between thickness and performance


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

For conversation and self education purposes what about the fact that thhe thicker foam tends to cling for longer? Does that not affect cleaning power?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

From what I understand, it's the foam sliding down the car that helps remove and loosen the dirt, so if its too thick it doesn't slide as quick so you have to wait longer!


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Try some CG Citruswash+Gloss in your cannon...the thickest foam ever


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Carshine said:


> Try some CG Citruswash+Gloss in your cannon...the thickest foam ever


If you want thick foam (not me) just make the solution stronger!!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

AS Ultramousse for me


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Ive tried 3 snow foams. 

Actimoose 
CarChem
AB Magifoam

I prefer magifoam out of the 3. Really get on with this compared to the others. I could actually see the foam turning black from the dirt.


----------



## ArranS (Feb 24, 2013)

I use a PH neutral, but I think if I buy some more I'll get something different. No PH neutral.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I use BH after trying a couple of other foams, it certainly "slides" off the cars, and although doesn't "foam" up as much as others, it does seem to work best!! :thumb:


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

Best: Bilt Hamber Auto-foam
Thickest: no idea...


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

another good one is ultimate snow foam , nice thick and a good cleaner , im trying magifoam at the minute but would happily use either 

ive also use bh autofoam but found that very watery although it did a good cleaning job which is the point of them i suppose but i do like a medium mix , not too watery not too thick


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

durmz said:


> For conversation and self education purposes what about the fact that thhe thicker foam tends to cling for longer? Does that not affect cleaning power?


I think thats 1 factor, the other factor is dilution rate. When foaming a car with an inch of product in the bottle it will hit the panel @ 1:100-1:200 o something?
I now use VP Citrus Pre-wash @ 1:10 in a pump sprayer directly on the panel and it work better than foaming.



SystemClenz said:


> From what I understand, it's the foam sliding down the car that helps remove and loosen the dirt, so if its too thick it doesn't slide as quick so you have to wait longer!


I think thats a misunderstanding. In the end, the cleaning power comes from your PW. The foam/pre-wash will soak in the dirt to loosen it up and make work easier for the PW.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

As always on here some great answers and some points of dissagreement, i think magifoam, and the bilt hamber foam will be my first ones to try along with valet pro advanced neutral, many thanks guys for all your replies


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Jochen said:


> I think thats 1 factor, the other factor is dilution rate. When foaming a car with an inch of product in the bottle it will hit the panel @ 1:100-1:200 o something?
> I now use VP Citrus Pre-wash @ 1:10 in a pump sprayer directly on the panel and it work better than foaming.
> 
> I think thats a misunderstanding. In the end, the cleaning power comes from your PW. The foam/pre-wash will soak in the dirt to loosen it up and make work easier for the PW.


Ok but if its to thick its a nightmare to remove, well for me anyway :lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

AM Details snowfoam..


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> AM Details snowfoam..


Wowzers :doublesho


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Spoony said:


> Thicker foam does not equal better foam. There is no correlation between thickness and performance


Although it does look rather awesome :argie:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Thicker foam is only good if it moves which this does hence the wall of foam coming from the upper windows. This was just some testing with the standard inch to inch and a half in litre bottle but was a nice product. Some are **** poor and some are way too strong and stink of detergent, getting the balance between foam and not stripping everything is the secret.


----------



## ChrisEG6 (Dec 26, 2012)

SystemClenz said:


> Wowzers :doublesho


neighbours must love you lmao 

do any of the Autobrite foams strip lsp ? just got myself some but not used it yet as ive just waxed the car after a machine polish ?


----------



## ChrisEG6 (Dec 26, 2012)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> AM Details snowfoam..


neighbours must love you haha !

do autobrite snow foams strip lsp ? or do any ?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

That would be for the individual using snowfoams to work out, not for me to post my findings as im sure it would cause upset with manufacturers and disagreements.


----------



## ChrisEG6 (Dec 26, 2012)

lol but its a forum for discussion and reviews, surely they should specify ill give them a mail


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Angelwax one is meant to be mega thick


----------



## ChrisEG6 (Dec 26, 2012)

never tried that myself but there wax is excellent and smells the best !


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Orchard Autocare Cotton Candy in action.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Angelwax one


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Bh autofoam


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

What about CG Mr pink? Planing on buying it as the snow foam looks awesome 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## big eck (Jan 5, 2007)

Quick newbie question, do you rinse the car down first before you apply the foam or just straight on with the foam???


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

big eck said:


> Quick newbie question, do you rinse the car down first before you apply the foam or just straight on with the foam???


I power wash the wheels first, then apply a dedicated wheel cleaner and then apply the snow to a dry car, unless of course it's been raining! :lol:


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

I apply degreaser/tar remover and Wheel cleaner. Then I let the snow fall


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

I use AF Avalanche with good results 








Valet pro is also one of my go to.

I don't use magi foam anymore it smells like fish imo


----------



## rob 2.2dti (Oct 29, 2006)

i need to get back into the snow foam - just because it looks so dam awesome.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Snow foaming is great fun, what I do is stick a touch of Megs Hyperwash in the bottle and a couple of squirts of APC also. The added ingredients seem to dislodge the crap a bit more effectively.

Should have took my camera with me today, it was snowing like mad this morning, but only on the car


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

A point to note is that some LSPs are more sensitive to Caustic (high PH) detergents and that upping the concentration of these will tend to strip more LSP.

Bear this in mind when wanting a very aggressive effect from the foam!


----------

